# Army mess dress jacket white only for officers?



## Surreal78 (10 Jul 2012)

I have been looking to find an answer to this but can't find the answer anywhere. Is the white jacket for mess dress only authorized wear for officers or SNCO allowed to wear?

Blackjack!!


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2012)

You'd have to check the Dress Regs - it's in there -  however it's only for General/Flag Officers IIRC.

MM


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jul 2012)

Hmm. Interesting. I've seen lowly Major's sporting the ice-cream man jacket, and in winter too! I thought it was only for summer. I wonder if they knew it was for Generals only.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Hmm. Interesting. I've seen lowly Major's sporting the ice-cream man jacket, and in winter too! I thought it was only for summer. I wonder if they knew it was for Generals only.



Some egos know no rank.


----------



## MedCorps (11 Jul 2012)

Order of dress 2A (Mess White) is not restricted to GO/FO.  It can be restricted by branches / regiments per Chapter 6, Annex B para 1c and Chapter 6, Appendix 1 Annex B para 2.  It is not for the CFMS (if you care). 

As far as I am aware (and I checked the regs) it unrestricted for navy and army for NCMs (unless restricted as above) but is not to be worn by Air Force NCMs (see Note 3: of Figure 6B1-5).  

MC


----------



## MedCorps (11 Jul 2012)

It is only for summer / tropical wear though.... so you should not see some numpty wearing it when you can see snow.  

MC


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jul 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Some egos know no rank.



In the case of the individuals concerned you are spot on!!

Medcorps - Is it restricted by time of year/season? I'm a total modernist when it comes to dress and such but get cranky about people wearing the wrong thing at the wrong time. Mess Dress at a wedding, for example. EDIT: question answered. The people I saw wearing it (reference above) are numpty's too!


----------



## Infanteer (11 Jul 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Medcorps - Is it restricted by time of year/season? I'm a total modernist when it comes to dress and such but get cranky about people wearing the wrong thing at the wrong time. Mess Dress at a wedding, for example. EDIT: question answered. The people I saw wearing it (reference above) are numpty's too!



What happens if the wedding is past 1800?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jul 2012)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> What happens if the wedding is past 1800?



Honestly? No idea...More port stains maybe?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2012)

Are we really going to start this bullshit again?

There's already a huge pissing thread dedicated to this already.

Go there and add to it if your fashion sensibilites are offended.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Infanteer (11 Jul 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Honestly? No idea...More port stains maybe?



You talked about Mess Dress at a wedding.  Mess Dress is evening dress, good for black tie/white tie occasions after 1800.


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Order of dress 2A (Mess White) is not restricted to GO/FO.  It can be restricted by branches / regiments per Chapter 6, Annex B para 1c and Chapter 6, Appendix 1 Annex B para 2. It is not for the CFMS (if you care).
> 
> As far as I am aware (and I checked the regs) it unrestricted for navy and army for NCMs (unless restricted as above) but is not to be worn by Air Force NCMs (see Note 3: of Figure 6B1-5).
> 
> MC



There, stand corrected.

MM

MM


----------



## my72jeep (11 Jul 2012)

I have a White jacket along with a red one. I've had the white one longer as I'm a CIC and only ever did the Mess diner thing at summer camp it seemed the way to go. Plus it was only $150.00 red one was $500.00.
3 years ago I wore it to get married in as it was a nice hot summer day.


----------



## NSDreamer (12 May 2016)

The beloved Necropost!


 Does anyone have a good picture of someone in the Army White Mess Dress Jacket (No. 2a)?

I'm debating buying it as it's looking like I'll be at a lot of functions for the next bit, but I can't find a decent bloody picture anywhere. I even emailed Andrei's and they don't have any...


----------



## Harris (12 May 2016)

It's Australian, but you get the picture.  http://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Military/defence_gov_au-army-collage.jpg


----------



## NSDreamer (12 May 2016)

Harris said:
			
		

> It's Australian, but you get the picture.  http://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Military/defence_gov_au-army-collage.jpg



I take it ours is intensely similar (go Commonwealth) thanks for the picture, I guess ours are so rare that they are unseen. 

PS Poor old LCol at the end there, looks just so...misrable  :-\


----------



## H11F (12 May 2016)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I take it ours is intensely similar (go Commonwealth) thanks for the picture, I guess ours are so rare that they are unseen.
> 
> PS Poor old LCol at the end there, looks just so...misrable  :-\



There is an attachment from The RCR Standing Orders.  Summer mess kit jacket on a Major.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 May 2016)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> The beloved Necropost!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a good picture of someone in the Army White Mess Dress Jacket (No. 2a)?
> ...



This is from RSOs of the QOR.  Your regiment/branch may be different.
http://www.qor.com/files/RSO-for-Regimental-Standing-Orders.pdf


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 May 2016)

Harris said:
			
		

> It's Australian, but you get the picture.  http://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Military/defence_gov_au-army-collage.jpg



I like the jacket on the far right the best!!


----------



## NSDreamer (16 May 2016)

Thanks all, much better photo's then what is available off google! Now to decide...is it worth 600 bucks heh.


----------

